# Raqcer Needs Help Online Raffle



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

*Racer Needs Help Online Raffle*

As many of you know we are having a Online Raffle. Here is list list of what is going to be donated. I am going to let this run until the end of August. At that time I will take all the tickets put them in a hat and let my mom draw the names, the winners names will be posted here. I will pm you with contact information on how you get your prize. I havnt received conformation from all the sponsors as to what they are donating, but i will update the list as I get the information to me. So far we have the following sporsors Associated, BMI, EAMotorSports, Jaco, SMC, Trinity, Integy and Darkside. If you would like to purchase a ticket you can send it via paypal, cash, money order, check. If you would like to be a sponsor you can contact me and let me know what you would like to donate. 

My home address is
Tim Donley
215 Fine St. #3
Excelsior Springs, Mo 64024
(816)-630-2889

Here is the reason we started this raffle

Fellow RC Racer needs help

Hey everybody; one of our own needs a hand. Tim Donley first came to my attention because he was selling off all his RC equipment to raise money for his mother's cancer treatments. I did some checking and this is what I discovered: Tim's mother is in her third round in her fight against cancer. This is the third recurrence; and the third round of treatments. The first two rounds exhausted the family finances. Tim's dad is working seven days a week, trying to pay for his wife's treatments; but it isn't enough. Tim has helped all he can with the money end; but it still isn't enough. So, Tim is selling off all his RC stuff to try to raise money. Tim's mother is undergoing chemotherapy; and she has to have the (very expensive) treatments, or... 

This is the sort of thing that can hit any of us; at any time. I'm hoping we can all pull together to try to help Tim and his mother. How? Well, Thunder Road is going to have a "benefit" race in the next couple of months; just as soon as we can arrange it. I'm going to hit up the manufacturer's; and try to get some good door prizes. And, I'll put up some decent prize money. All the proceeds from the race will be sent to Tim, to help with the medical expenses.

Tim didn't ask anyone for help. He isn't asking for anyone's charity. He was simply selling off his stuff to raise some money. But I think there are times when we all could use a little help. And I think there are some things we should all do; simply because they need to be done. So, I'm stepping up to the plate. How about giving me a hand? Thunder Road will host a benefit race; the "Sue Donley Benefit Race". Details will follow shortly. Now... Who else will step up to help? We can do some good; and have fun doing it. If you need details; contact Tim directly. Thanks; Ernie P. 

Here is what we have so far.

EA MotorSports has donated 1 IB 4200 SHV pack and 1 C2 19 Turn motor

B-Main Motorsports BK/PK brackets these are for a Losi JRXS, Brant has donated 2 sets of these. They are of very fine quality, I know I bought some from him.

Jaco has sent me one complets set of 1/10 scale 2 stage sedan foams

SMC has sent me 1 IB 4200 stick pack, 1 IB 3800 stick pack, 1 Ib 1200 assembled pack for a mini-t or micro rs4, 1 unasembled pack of IB 1200 loose cells for any mini.

BMI has donated a TC4 chassis kit to the raffle

Tekin has donated a G11 Speedo. That is what his top drivers run

Chris Mazzola of Splat Motorsports has donated Robinson Racing spurs and pionions, And a 12th scale body he painted to the raffle.These are 64 pitch.
81,88,88,100 - 30,30,31,33,34,34,34,35,36,37,38

The 1/12 scale body and one 88 spur will be seperate from the rest

Darkside Motorsports has donated a Oval wing kit to the raffle. Part #301

Team Brood has donated 4 IB 4200 packs to the raffle

T.M. R/C Racing has donated 2 complete sets of tires to the raffle, the winner gets to pick whatever kind of tires they would like to have.

Axiom Racing Motors has donated a Kamodo, Element 19t, and some thrust bearings.

John Tag from Express Motorsports has donated 2 Atlas based 19T motors to the raffle. I will be splitting them up

Trinity has sent me 2 pit mats, 2 hauler bags, and 1 Epic Motorsports hat.

J&D Machine has sent motor springs.9oz,10oz,11oz,12oz

Associated sent a pair of body triming scissor

PRS has sent spurs and pionions 64 pitch 114,40,42,44

McAllister has sent the body it is a 06" Ford Fusion body

OHP HAS DONATED 2 CO27 STOCK MOTORS

HPI HAS DONATED A HAT, 2- 8TH SCALE WING KITS, BODY SICCORS,A TEMP GUN,AND A GLOW PLUG IGNITOR AND CHARGER


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

We have a new sponsor to add to the list B-Main Motorsports. Thanks for the support Brant.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Guys I only have 50 tickets sold, seems like people are going to get multiple items unless we start selling more tickets. There is alot of good stuff as you can see the list is growing bigger.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Raffle tickets*

This is for a great cause, guys. And, a very real chance of picking up some nice stuff. Tickets are only $5.00, and... wait a sec.... *I* forgot to order some! Okay; that's corrected now. Money coming at you, Tim. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks Ernie for the ticket sale. It is starting to grow.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Unexpected sponsor*

We at Thunder Road got an unexpected boost for our Sue Rickman Benefit Races on the 22nd and 23rd of July. Unexpected, because it was unsolicited. Jon Anderson of R/K Racing Products sent a box of goodies to be used as door prizes at our Sue Rickman Benefit Races. Jon read about what we're doing here; and he donated the merchandise to help out the cause. Thanks to Jon for his donation.

Okay, Racers; time to start buying some raffle tickets and getting tuned up for the races. This is a great cause; and there are lots of great prizes in the raffle. And there will be lots of fast racing at the Sue Rickman Benefit Races across the country. Not to mention some great door prizes. When is the last time you got to feel really good about this hobby of ours? Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS:
Associated
B-Main Motorsports
BMI
Darkside
EAMotorSports
Integy
Jaco
J&D Machine
McAllister
R/K Racing Products
SMC
Trinity


PARTICIPATING TRACKS:
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval)


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to say Thanks to Mark Unrath for his support, he has 2 tickets

Just to give a update on my mom she is doing well. She has started her chemo treatments, the doctor said she might not lose all her hair this time, so that has her spirits up. She is still trying to put on weight, I think she is up to 98 pounds and still eating strong.

I am glad to hear about other people having races, it is great to see people pulling together to help a fellow racer and his mom. Remember karma has a way of coming back around.Thanks Tim D


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Irrgang Racing Service signs on!*

Dave Irrgang and IRS have signed on as sponsors. Thanks, Dave. Ernie P.  

SPONSORS:
Associated
B-Main Motorsports
BMI
Darkside
EAMotorSports
Irrgang Racing Service
Integy
Jaco
J&D Machine
McAllister
R/K Racing Products
SMC
Trinity


PARTICIPATING TRACKS:
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval)


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thank Larry and Stephanie Johnson for the support and prayers. He didnt ask for tickets to the raffle but I will put him in for 5 tickets anyways. Thank you Tim D.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Good news*

Tim; I'm happy your mother is in good spirits. Please tell her there are a lot of people pulling for her. We care; and she will be in our prayers. Thanks; Ernie P.  

------Tim wrote------------

I would like to say Thanks to Mark Unrath for his support, he has 2 tickets

Just to give a update on my mom she is doing well. She has started her chemo treatments, the doctor said she might not lose all her hair this time, so that has her spirits up. She is still trying to put on weight, I think she is up to 98 pounds and still eating strong.

I am glad to hear about other people having races, it is great to see people pulling together to help a fellow racer and his mom. Remember karma has a way of coming back around.Thanks Tim D


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words Ernie, I see we have IRS on board as a sponsor now, That is great. 

Remember guys tickets are $5.00 dollars each. And anyone can get in on the raffle, Looks like we are starting to get alot of stuff to raffle off, lots of high end stuff. 5 bucks is a small price for a BMI chassis or EA Motorsports IB 4200 race packs. Lets keep it going and see how much we can raise for my mom.
Thanks Tim D.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to Thanks Robert Burns for his support, He has 3 tickets


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to thank Justin Good for his support, He has 2 tickets


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Great news guy Jim Campbell owner of Tekin has donated a speedo or a brushless system. That is great news to hear. We are getting alot of nice stuff guys get your tickets now. Thanks to Jim Campbell for his support, I didnt even contact him, he contacted me. I will definatly be buying some of his products real soon.

Thanks Tim D.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Voodoo Batteries*

David Wert of Voodoo Batteries has jumped in to support the effort as well, Tim. Another unsolicited sponsor. And, his racing team will be competing in our oval race at Thunder Road on July 23rd. Word is starting to get around! This is going **GREAT**. Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS:
Associated
B-Main Motorsports
BMI
Darkside
EAMotorSports
Irrgang Racing Service
Integy
Jaco
J&D Machine
McAllister
R/K Racing Products
SMC
Tekin
Trinity
Voodoo Batteries


PARTICIPATING TRACKS:
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval)


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Guys we have another sponsor to add to the list Chris Mazzola of Splat Motorsports has donated Robinson Racing spurs and pionions, and a very nicely painted by him 12th scale body.

He also has 5 tickets for the raffle. Thanks Chris for your sopport and sponsorship.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

We have another sponsor to add. Darkside Motorsports has donated a Oval wing kit to the raffle. The part #is 301 if you want to look it up on his website. Thanks Eric


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Good news*

That's good news, Tim. Darkside makes a great oval wing kit. I run one regularly.

Let's keep this going guys. A great guy who could use some help from the RC community; a great cause; some great sponsors; an on line raffle with some great prizes; and some great racing scheduled! We should all be on board with this. Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS: 
Associated 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco 
J&D Machine 
McAllister 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC 
Tekin 
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 


PARTICIPATING TRACKS: 
Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th
RC3; Madison, AL; July 16 
Thunder Road; Gordonsville, VA; July 22 (Road Course) and July 23 (Oval) 

Teams pledged to attend the Thunder Road Races: 
Full Throttle Motorsports 
Voodoo Cells


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Come On Guys Lets Keep This Going, Raffle Tickets Are Always Available So Come And Get Some It Only Takes 5 Dollars To Get In On This. We Are Getting Some Real Nice Stuff As You Can See. And The List Is Still Growing


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to thank Ryan Carmichael for his support, He has 4 tickets.. 

Ernie have you heard anything from the other sponsors, as to what they are going to donate.

Lets keep it going guys tickets are only $5.00 bucks, and remember this is for a great cause.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Time to Race*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA, will be run this weekend. Road Course on Saturday and Oval on Sunday. Details are at thunderroadrc.com. Time to race, guys! Let's go! A great cause and a great way to donate. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to thank George Sharp for his support he has 1 ticket.

See guys it is that easy to buy a ticket. So lets keep it going we still have lots of time before the raffle. I am positive we will be adding more stuff to the list as soon as we find out from the sponsors.
Thanks Tim D.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Let's race for Tim's mom!*

Tim; I just got back in town a few minutes ago. I had a big package of race goodies from Trinity; so keep checking the mail. Their package should be in your hands shortly.

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races at Thunder Road RC Speedway, in Gordonsville, VA, will be run this weekend. Road Course on Saturday and Oval on Sunday. Details are at thunderroadrc.com. Time to race, guys! Let's go! A great cause and a great way to donate. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Ernie I hope you guys have a great turnout for the race today and tomorrow. Mabey something will come in the mail today from Trinity. I hope all that come to the race have a great time. Be sure and take some pictures of the event, I would like to have some.
Thanks Tim D.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes Mike Wannett bought 5 tickets thanks for the support.

I would also like to thank John Loose for his support he has 1 ticket


Come on lets see who can buy the most tickets, so far the record is 10 tickets. But it only takes one ticket to be able to win something that might be worth 75 bucks.

Ernie did you guys have fun yesterday?


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys I have 2 more sponsors to add to the list.

Team Brood has donated 5 IB 4200 packs

Axiom Motorsports has came onboard too, more info to come they said motors, batteries,brushes and some other stuff.

So lets keep those tickets going. Thanks Tim


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sue Rickman Benefit Race Reports*

The Sue Rickman Benefit Races were run at Thunder Road in Gordonsville, VA, this past weekend. Attendance was disappointing, considering the charitable nature of the events; but the racers who showed were rewarded with some great racing and some great door prizes, courtesy of sponsors Team Associated, B-Main Motorsports, BMI, Darkside, EAMotorSports, Irrgang Racing Service, Integy, JACO, J&D Machine, McAllister, R/K Racing Products, SMC, Tekin, Trinity and Voodoo Cells. Not to mention a big pile of money; $250.00 in awards each day! Smaller items were used as door prizes (And there were a bunch of those; every one went home with a handful.) and larger items were auctioned. The generosity of the racers was evident, as plenty of extra raffle tickets were sold; and the bidding was spirited for the larger items. Anything left at the end of the day will be shipped to Tim Donley for his on line raffle.

The Road Course race was held on Saturday. All the Thunder Road regulars welcomed Raymond Darroch, the newest of the JACO/SMC team drivers, to Thunder Road. Ray promptly returned our hospitality by turning his 19-Turn Touring Car Class heat races into a procession. Ray had his Corally hooked from the first few laps; and no one could touch him. Jesse Bean and Scott Gregory took turns trying, but neither one had anything to offer Ray. Steve Simmons seemed to have an edge in the opposite heat races, while Charlie Johnson (CJ) and Harold Ruckle (in a borrowed car) took turns trying to get past. By the time the qualifier dust settled, Ray had TQ with a blistering 36/5:02.52.

CJ and his T2 bested Harold Ruckle in the B Main in a close finish. Harold’s excuse for his second place was that he was afraid of bending the track owner’s FT TC4; but we all know the owner is a pussy cat, despite persist rumors of bodies buried in the nearby woods.

Jesse Bean finally recovered the handle on his T2; and he was all over Ray Darroch at the start of the A Main. Scott Gregory and Steve Simmons lurked just behind, locked in their own battle and hoping Jesse and Ray would take each other out. Ray kept his cool; and as he started inching out a lead, Jesse smacked the wall. One mistake was all Ray needed. He ran a near record pace to the end. Jesse could match Ray’s pace for a few laps; then he would slip a few tenths worth and Ray slowly eased away. Less than a lap separated the two at the flag, as Ray ran a 36/5:05.16. Scott and Steve ran a good race; with Scott (in his new IRS chassis’ed TC3) besting Steve at the end; again, by less than a lap.

Ray Darroch showed what a class act he really is by donating most of his first place money to the Sue Rickman Benefit Fund. A good day of racing for a great cause.

-----------------------------------------------------
Sunday was Oval; and the Thunder Road regulars turned out to support the cause. The racers were evenly divided between SPEC and Stock Classes. Qualifying in the SPEC Class featured a series of close races between Joel White and Steve Walker (Beach); with Harold Lam keeping them honest and Ernie Padgette trying to stay out of the way. Joel took TQ with 51/4:00.41.

The Stock Class featured some of the fastest and closest racing seen in a long time. Clayton Anderson (Big Clay) and Harold Ruckle were wheeling their Hyperdrives; with Jesse Bean in a Maverick and Steve Nelson (Seven) driving his KSG/RIP hybrid. They were locked in a struggle all night; with all four cars turning almost identical times, lap after lap. And those times were at, or near, a record pace. Any one of the four could, and in fact did, lead at any time. Jesse trailed most of the evening, but got the tweak right in the third heat; setting TQ with a 53/4:01.15.

The SPEC Main was more of the same; with Joel and Beach fighting it out for the lead and Ernie Padgette fighting an oddly slow chassis setup. Joel and Beach stayed within a second of each other right to the buzzer; with Joel leading by less than two tenths at the end.

The Stock Main featured a suddenly faster Jesse Bean; as he had tweaked his Mav right on the edge of loose and fast. He grabbed the lead at the start and ran like a thief; until he finally lost it between one and two. Seven, Harold and Big Clay all slipped past; leaving Jesse to fight his way back to the front. Jesse looked capable of doing it, but he got in too much of a hurry and bumped Harold trying to get past in turn four. That put Big Clay into a lead he held to the end, with Seven hanging on to his rear bumper and looking capable of going past at any time. Harold grabbed third and Jesse took fourth. Any one of the four could have taken this very close and competitive race.

The attendance could have been better; but the racing couldn’t have been much closer. Maybe the charitable nature of the day filtered over to the racing. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

It's nice to see people having fun while trying to help my mom. I told her about the racing and she really appreciates the support. It helps keep her spirits up, knowing so many people care. So lets keep this going all we have left is this online raffle,to help raise money. You guys can see we have added alot of prizes to the the raffle. So lets stop being so shy and get some tickets for this great cause.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Update on Sponsors*

That makes the current sponsor list:

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Motorsports 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco 
J&D Machine 
McAllister 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin 
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th

Come on guys; grab some raffle tickets while you can! A great cause and an excellent chance to win some great prizes. And please remember these sponsors, when you put your money down. The RC community should care for it's own; and these sponsors did exactly that. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Two more sponsors*

Okay; we get to add two more sponsors. Our thanks to John Tag and TM RC Racing. Things are looking great, guys! 

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Motorsports 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
John Tag 
J&D Machine 
McAllister 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th

Come on guys; grab some raffle tickets while you can! A great cause and an excellent chance to win some great prizes. And please remember these sponsors, when you put your money down. The RC community should care for it's own; and these sponsors did exactly that. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Sponsor List*

Guys; the list of sponsors is starting to look like a "who's who" of RC Racing. There will be LOTS of raffle prizes; so let's get those raffle tickets moving. Thanks; Ernie P.  

Matt Bayless got two of his sponsors, OHP and Lightspeed, to jump in. Thanks, Matt.

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Racing Motors 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports
Express Motorsports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
J&D Machine
Lightspeed 
McAllister
OHP 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*New sponsor; new race?*

We have another sponsor assisting with the on line raffle. Welcome Lefthander-RC to the sponsor list. Thanks for coming on board with this, Hays. It's a great cause; for one of our own. And, I'm working with another track, that will possible hold another benefit race for Sue Rickman. Let's keep the raffle ticket sales going, guys. Tim has a **LOT** of prizes to award. Thanks; Ernie P.  

SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Racing Motors 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports
Express Motorsports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
J&D Machine
Lefthander-RC
Lightspeed 
McAllister
OHP 
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th
(Soon to be anounced)


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys if you are wanting to buy Raffle tickets I can not do it through paypal any longer. I just got off the phone with them they are going to close my account if I continue to go through them, It seems you cant use paypal for raffles. So Payment will have to be made in the form of check, cash, money order, postal money order. Sorry for the inconvince I am starting to not like paypal anymore.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*New race*

Mike at Steel City Hobbies has signed on to hold a Sue Rickman Benefit Race on August 19th. Details are still being worked out; but they're on board, now. We'll let you know more as the details are filled in. Thanks for signing up to support this great cause, Mike. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Collecting money*

Tim; if folks at Thunder Road find that getting money to you is difficult, I'll be happy to collect the money, and send you a single check and list of raffle ticket buyers. That should make the process easier for our racers. Maybe other track owners or groups can do the same? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey guys the list of prizes has been updated. So lets keep those ticket sales going. As you can see we have alot of nice stuff and still more coming.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Raffle tickets*

Tim; I'll be selling raffle tickets for you, this weekend at Thunder Road. I'll collect the money and names, and send you a list of purchasers and a check. With the list of sponsors and prizes you have, I think people are going to want more tickets. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I would like to thank Bill Sydor for his support he has 4 tickets.

Guys if you want to use paypal make sure you dont mention the money is for a raffle or my moms cancer treatments, that way paypal dont catch on. Lets keep those ticket sales going. We have less than a month left before I draw names.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*And yet another sponsor!*

Jeff at Vinyl Trix Designs has donated a complete custom vinyl decal set fot Tim's on line auction. He will be contacting Tim directly, to set things up. I'm thinking the decal set could include a reference to the raffle winner's having supported the Sue Donley Benefit; something along the line of "Sue Donley RC Supporter". But, thats just my idea.

Man; this list of sponsors is getting to be a *long* list. How about you guys eyeballing it, for me? I'm sure I must have missed some one.

The time to get in on the raffle is right now! With this list of charitable sponsors, a couple of tickets has got to give you an excellent chance to win something nice. Right now, the list of sponsors looks like:


SPONSORS: 
Associated
Axiom Racing Motors 
B-Main Motorsports 
BMI 
Darkside 
EAMotorSports
Express Motorsports 
Irrgang Racing Service 
Integy 
Jaco
J&D Machine
Lefthander-RC
Lightspeed 
McAllister
OHP Cells
R/K Racing Products 
SMC
Team Brood 
Tekin
TM RC Racing
Trinity
Vinyl Trix Designs 
Voodoo Cells 

And we still have some big races to run:

Fastlane Hobbies; Blue Springs, MO August 5 and August 6th
(Steel City Hobbies; date to be anounced)

Great stuff going on, guys. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Guys we have another sponsor to add.

VinylTrix designs. www.vinyltrix.comwww.vinyltrix.com
decal set includes 2 door numbers 1 roof number 2 sponsor logos drivers name above the door, all are in 2 color vinyl

He has donated two sets of the decals, Thanks Jeff


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

We had an awesome tunout today, I think we had 33 drivers and 46 cars racing. It was awesome. I did an interview with a guy who is going to put it in all the magazines. I think we might have more show up tomorrow, it is supposed to be 100 degrees tomorow. We have a ton of prizes to raffle off. My mom made it to the track for awile the track owner Shane gave her a Jeff Gordon oval body, That is her favorite driver, I had all the racers sign it and gave it to her. WE even have a guy who came from Colorado who was on vacation to Branson come all the way just to race, That is awesome. I guess we will see how tomorrow turns out.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Great news!*

Great news, TIm. I'm particularly pleased your mother was able to participate; and that attendance was so good. Please give every one involved my congratulations for a job well done; and your mother my heartfelt prayers for her continued recovery. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW. WHAT A GOOD TIME ALL WEEKEND EVEN THOUGH IT WAS VERY HOT. I WOULD LIKE TO THANK SHANE , RANDY AND SCOTT FOR THE AWESOME EFFORT YOU GUYS PUT FORTH, I WOULD ALSO LIKE ALL THE PEOPLE WHO CAME OUT TO HAVE A GREAT TIME. IT WAS GRAET TO SEE SO MANY PEOPLE SHOW UP FOR MY MOM. AND THE TOTAL MONEY RAISED WAS AWESOME. MY MOM SURE DOES APPRECIATE IT. IT WILL HELP HER OUT GREATLY. THAT SURE WAS SOME GREAT RACING IN FOAM 19 TURN BETWEEN JIM AND BILLY.

THANKS TO ALL YOU GUYS
TIM DONLEY



ON A SIDE NOTE GUYS WE ARE STILL SELLING RAFFLE TICKETS FOR THIS ONLINE RAFFLE, SO COME GET SOME, YOU CAN USE PAYPAL JUST BE SURE YOU DONT MENTION THAT IT IS FOR A RAFFLE. I AM GOING TO DRAW NAMES LIKE WE DID TODAY. I MADE SURE EVERY PERSON WHO BOUGHT A RAFFLE TICKET GOT SOMETHING THEN TREW THE REST BACK IN AND DREW THE REST OF THE PRIZES. SO BE SURE TO GET SOME TICKETS.

I NEED TO THANK SHAGGY FOR HIS SUPPORT. HE HAS ALSO DONATED A COUPON FOR ONE FREE PAINT JOB OF YOUR CHOICE. HERE IS A LINK TO SEE HIS AWESOME WORK, THIS KID IS ONLY 13 YEARS OLD HE WILL HAVE A AWESOME FUTURE IN PAINTING.

http://www.rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?t=112910


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Raffle tickets*

Don't forget, guys; only a few more weeks to get your raffle tickets. Not only is this a great cause; but Tim has so many donations from his very generous sponsors, it will be hard NOT to win something. I'm going to pick up a few more; and so will the racers at Thunder Road. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

the prize list has been updated. better get your tickets now, before it ends.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

just wanted to give you guys an update. I just got the 4200 battery packs from Team Brood today. They sent me 4 packs. So lets start getting those raffle tickets before its too late.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*More tickets*

With the prizes that are up for grabs, I want some more tickets, Tim. Money coming at you. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I got it Ernie, Thanks for the support. You sure are going to get some good stuff with all the tickets you got.

I would like to send a special Thank you to Ian Lau for his support. AKA MK-Abiter this kid is only 14 and lives in Canada his mom told him this is a scam and not to get any tickets, but after talking back and forth with him he decided to buy some tickets anyways 5 to be exact. He dont have a job as he is to young, he used his allowance money. This is great to see someone so young with a big heart to help out a fellow racer and his mom. So I challenge all you guys who are reading this right now to step up to the plate and help out, get some tickets they are only $5.00 dollars. If this young man can do it, then so can you. We are a very special group of people who love to race our cars or trucks. So I am asking for you guys and gals to help me out with this great cause.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

A fourteen year old kid from Canada coughed up for some tickets, guys. (Thanks, Ian) What are you waiting on? A great cause; a very good chance of winning; and a chance to make a difference in someone's life. What more could you want? Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

Guys like I said before everyone is going to get something. We have had over 640 people look at this thread, We should have at least 1/2 that many tickets sold by now. It only takes $5.00 dollars to get yourself a ticket, you spend almost that on 1 gallon of gas So what are you waiting for. This raffle is almost over. The cutoff to have money to me is going to be the 25th of August. Time is running out.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I need to thank Robert Burns for his support again, he just bought 4 more tickets, and he have 2 of them to Ian lau. That is great to see Robert. See guys it is that easy Robert used Paypal and didnt mention that it was for a raffle. So their should not be any problems. Ian you sure got alot of tickets now!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Cool!*

Robert Burns bought four more tickets; and gave two of them to Ian Lau? That is so cool! Tell you what: Ian did a good thing; and so did Robert. So, I'm buying three more tickets. And, you can gve all three to Ian. Thaks; Ernie P.


----------



## Ernie P. (Aug 30, 2003)

*Free bump for Tim's mom*

Come on guys; only a few days left to support this great cause! When is the last time you had a chance to feel good about spending $5.00? And, with all the very generous manufacturers support, you have an excellent chance of getting a real return on your money. Thanks; Ernie P.


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

OK HERE WE GO

From Darkside- 1 oval wing kit- Andrew Smith

From Express Motorsports - 1 atlas based 19t motor - Randall Burke

From EA motorsports - 1 4200 pack - Jay Simpson

From EA Motorsports - 1 19 turn motor - Jonathan Anderson

From B-Main - 1set of P/K brackets - Barry Voltz

From B-Main - 1 set of P/K brackets - Stoney Mullins

From Jaco Tires - 1 set of Foam Tires - Doug Tudor

From SMC - 1 4200 stick pack - Thomas Brown

From SMC - 1 3800 stick pack - Ernie Padgett

From SMC - 1 1200 Pack - Rick King

From SMC - 1 1200 Loose pack - Billy Spence

From T.M. R/C - 1 set of tires - Bruce Nichols

From T.M. R/C - 1set of tires - Oliver Clipper

From OHP motors - 1 stock motor - Bill Dotty

From OHP Motors - 1 stock motor - Al Mohr

From HPI Racing - 1 HPI hat - Robert Burns

From HPI Racing - 1- 8th scale wing kit - Ryan Charmichael

From HPI Racing - 1- 8th scale wing kit - Larry Johnson

From HPI Racing - 1 Temp Gun - Scooby ( John Franson)

From HPI Racing - 1 glow ignitor - Tom Allen

From VooDoo Racing - 1 4 cell race pack - Ian Lau

From VooDoo Racing - 1 4 cell race pack - Chris Mazzola

From Splat - 1 1/2 scale body and 1 spur gear - Mike Wannet

From Splat - 81,88 spur and 30,31,34 pinion - Randall Burke

From Splat - 88 spur and 34,36,37,38 pinions - George Sharp

From Splat - 30,33,34,35 pinions - Justin Good

From Team Brood - 1 4200 race pack - Shaggy (austin franson)

From Team Brood - 1 4200 race pack - Mark Unrath

From Team Brood - 1 4200 race pack - Terry Dalton

From Team Brood - 1 4200 race pack - Jonathan Kerr

From Axiom - 1 epic based co27 and 3/8 thrust bearing - Bill Sydor

From Axiom - 1 Checkpiont based modified 10x2 and 3/8 thrust - Neil Cahill

From Axiom - 1 bottle of speed juice and -1 3/8thrust bearing - Tom Allen

From Axiom - 1 bottle of speed juice and -1 3/8thrust bearing - Thomas Brown

From Axiom - 1 bottle of speed juice and -1 3/8thrust bearing - Bill Sydor

From Axiom - 1 bottle of speed juice and -1 3/8thrust bearing - Ian Lau

From Axiom - 1 bottle of speed juice and -1 3/8thrust bearing - Olliver Clipper

From Trinity - 1 trinity pit mat - Jeffery Cummings

From Trinity - 1 trinity pit mat - John Loose

From Trinity - 1 Trinity Hauler bag - Ernie Padgett

From Trinity - 1 Trinity hauler bag - Jay Simpson

From Trinity - 1 Epic Motorsports hat - Al Mohr

From Trinity - 1 Epic Motorsports hat - Bruce Nichols

From J&D Machine - Motor springs 9oz,10oz,11oz,12oz - Bill Dotty

From Associated - 1 pair of Body scissors - Barry Voltz

From PRS - 1 - 114 spur and 40,42,44 pinions - Doug Tudor

From Mc Allister bodys - 1 - 06 Ford Fusion Oval Body - Ryan Charmichael

From Lightspeed - 1 Stellar 2 stock motor - Larry Johnson

From Lightspeed - 1 Blue 27 turn Co27 stock motor - Neil Cahill

From Lightspeed - 1 Stellar 2 Stock motor - Gregg Sharpe

From Lightspeed - 1 Comet stock motor - Rick King

From Lightspeed - 1 19turn spec motor - Mike Wannett

From Vinyl Trix - 1 set of car decals - Billy Spence

From Vinyl Trix - 1 set of car decals - Stanley Mullins

From BMI Chassis - 1 TC4 chassis kit - Jonathan Anderson

From Tekin - 1 G11 Speedo - Chris Mazzola

From Tekin - 1 mini battery doctor - Randall Burke


THAT IS ALL THIS STUFF THAT I HAVE GUYS, I HOPE YOU ALL GOT SOMETHING YOU NEEDED. I WILL NOW TURN THIS OVER TO MY MOM SO SHE CAN GIVE HER THANKS. I WILL TRY AND GET THE STUFF SHIPPED AS SOON AS POSSIBLE. I WILL HAVE TO CONTACT SOME OF THE SPONSORS WHO HAVE ALOT OF THE ITEMS AND THEY WILL SHIP DIRECTLY TO THE WINNERS.




First, let me say a big Thank You from the bottomof my heart to Ernie Padgett for starting the Sue Rickman Benifit, because without him none of this would have been possible. 
Next I want to thank all the Sponsors, Track Owners, Racers and everyone who bought raffle tickets. May God Bless each one of you.
Last but not least I want to thank my wonderful son Tim for everything he did to help with this benifit and for wanting to help me out.
I was at the Benifit Race at Fastlane Raceway in Blue Springs, MO to do the Raffle drawing and enjoy the races on Aug 5 & 6. I had a great time and enjoyed meeting the people that my son races with along with other racers who gave their time to spend the weekend helping me.
It takes a special kind of person to help someone they don't even know in a time of need. Again, let me thank everyone who helped in any way make the Sue Rickman Benifit a great success. May God Bless each of you.


Sue Rickman


GUYS I HAVE A TOTAL RAISED FOR THE RAFFLE $870.00 DOLLARS
THAT IS AWESOME. Once again I would like to thank everone who participated in this raffle and all the sponsors for their support.

Thanks So Much Your Fellow Racer
Tim Donley


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I Need The Following Address From These People


Larry Johnson



Andrew Smith


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I need to keep this at the top

I NEED THE FOLLOWING ADDRESS FROM THESE PEOPLE


LARRY JOHNSON


ANDREW SMITH


----------



## LOSIMAN (Jun 24, 2006)

I need to keep this at the top

I NEED THE FOLLOWING ADDRESS FROM THESE PEOPLE


LARRY JOHNSON


ANDREW SMITH


I NEED STONEY MULLINS TO CONTACT ME PLEASE


----------



## MORACER417 (Jun 21, 2006)

i got the 4200 pack in the mail on friday. thanks alot!!  
terry dalton


----------

